# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full time Optometrist - Optometrist needed for non profit near Terre Haute

## SBeveridge

Optometrist (OD)
Currently seeking an Optometrist for a full-time opportunity with a non profit in the Terre Haute area.  Residency training or experience in a medical setting preferred.
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD)*
           Full time M-F 8-5
           Provide a variety of exams, must be comfortable with medical
           No weekends or evenings
           Full scope non profit that doesn't take vision plans
           Qualifying entity for student loan forgiveness
           Competitive base salary and bonus opportunity
           Full benefits package including retirement plan with match
           Relocation allowance
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD)*
           Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinations
           Diagnose disease and vision disorders
           Counsel patients regarding their vision needs
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD)*
           Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)
           License to practice in the state of IN
           Excellent clinical and communication skills
           Ability to thrive in a team environment
To apply please email your CV / resume to sbeveridge@etsvision.com
Sheri Beveridge
Phone/text : (540) 206-2315
Email: sbeveridge@etsvision.com
meetme.so/SheriETSVision
Website: www.etsvision.com
*ETS Vision* specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

